# Starter Furry Anime



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 4, 2018)

So I wanted to see what furry anime is like, if anybody has suggestions for something that’s kinda calm and good for starters I would really appreciate it


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jun 4, 2018)

Except for little kid cartoons, I'm not sure furry anime really exists. When Japan wants human-like animals in their anime, they put in Kemonomimis.

There's Kimba the White Lion, but that's a kid cartoon. And it has ferals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2018)

Furry Anime? Hmm, can't say I know of any in that category that actually exist. We may have a series here and there with a Furry character, but not one that's Furry-themed.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 4, 2018)

Crap


----------



## Rant (Jun 4, 2018)

Tiger and bunny
Spice and wolf
Gingitsune
Wolf's Rain
CatShitOne (yes, it's real. Amazing animation)
Ginga Nagareboshi Gin (Silver Fang)
OutLaw Star
Blue Sub.6
Hyper Police.

That's all the anime I could think of with anthros. The closest to calm would be spice and wolf & Gingitsune. But try the others out, you might like them.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 5, 2018)

Aggressive Retsuko 2016
Aggretsuko
Sherlock Hound
Buta
Parol no Miraijima
Anisava
Telemonster
There She Is!!
Squirrel and Hedgehog
Blue Submarine No. 6 (all of the antagonists and one good girl are furries)
Bagi: The Monster of Mighty Nature (there's only one furry character but she's what the film is about)
The Cat Returns (human girl goes to a world full of cat people and starts turning into a cat there; lots of furries but there are some humans)
Wolf Children (three characters are wolf-human hybrids that constantly change back and forth between wolf, human, and an in-between furry state throughout)
Summer Wars (there's only one furry character really but he's VERY important and prominent in the film)
.hack//Quantum (there's only one furry character really but he's VERY important and prominent in the show)
Gingitsune (the gods worshipped are furries and they're very prominent in the show)

Note that the calmest of these are Aggressive Retsuko, Gingitsune, The Cat Returns, Wolf Children, and Parol no Miraijima.

That said, if you're willing to branch away from "calmness", I highly, HIGHLY recommend Blue Submarine No. 6 and Summer Wars above all else. While not all of the characters are furries, they're fantastic anime with a lot of furriness to them, and it makes me happy to see I'm not the only one who remembered Blue Sub. Highly underrated show.
Also none of my recommendations are kemonomimi. They're full on furry.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 5, 2018)

I second Spice and Wolf, Aggestsuko, wolf children(movie), and boy and the beast(movie). All very good. Be prepared for feels with the movies.


----------



## Norros_ (Jun 5, 2018)

Squirrel and Hedgehog 

Outstanding furry anime from the best country in the world


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 5, 2018)

whimsical, funny and heartwarming uvu I wanna make children's stories like Ernest and Celestine


----------



## Rant (Jun 5, 2018)

Damn I knew I missed some!


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 5, 2018)

Dang, I’ll try a few. Thanks so much to all of you


----------

